# Clueless about bloodline



## pentuppinup (Jan 30, 2019)

New user here, i hope i'm not breaking any rules.

**Long backstory warning**

I'm curious if anyone could give me guidance about what bloodline my boy may be. I also would like to know if there are any health issues that i might need to be aware of, things like that.

I acquired 2 pitbulls from my ex. He had a horrible drug addiction, and could barely even take care of himself. The female, Roxy, would be super anxious and rip out the window air conditioning units whenever he left and would hop out to go look for him. She would bite through the metal crates. I realized once his addiction problems started to get out of control and he couldn't deny it anymore, that he probably was neglecting them and the only time they got outside crate time, food, or go to the bathroom outside of their crate was when i did it.

They all moved in with me late 2017.

Roxy NEVER bit through her crate, never did any "revenge poops" as my ex called them, never ripped out an entire air conditioning unit, and even became cuddly with my cat.

This dog has supposedly killed many friend's and previous girlfriend's pets, even attacked the ex before me mother and did major damage to her shoulder? This ex also demanded that the dog be put down because her son was terrified of her. I didn't see any of it when i had full care of her. My ex even had her on vet prescribed medicine for anxiety, and he even warned me it might make her loopy and "worse" 

Late March 2018 we noticed her limping. We thought maybe it was because her nails got long with her living indoors and just being cuddly all day. I got her nails trimmed, and she still limped. In mid-April 2018, I took her to the vet after noticing a bump in the shoulder of the leg she was limping on.

It was bone cancer, it came up the size of a golfball.. when just a few weeks prior it wasn't even visible. Soon after that news, my dad unexpectedly died. Then soon after the funeral, this ex cheated on me with our underage stalker. What an amazing time in my life right?

By late August was when she passed. The tumor had grown to the size of a softball. Usually when i take in dogs and they change for the better, i have years and years of enjoying their improvement. It kinda hurts I lost her so quickly. I took her to 3 vets and they all denied amputation or removal, because they all guaranteed it was already in her chest. She would have been fine having an amputee leg, cause she was so wobbly and bouncy anyways. In April me and my ex joked about "shes already a 3 legged dog" when we were talking about what to do. The last thing she was on was Priroxicam, and they promised it would stunt tumor growth, but it did not.

I definitely hope to be able to find a puppy/dog like her again. She had extremely velvet-like fur. It was so short I couldn't clip any fur before she passed, like i've done with other elderly dogs i've owned. She was very chatty and vocal. She was definitely a pitbull but had rottie coloring. Once she was with me, she was VERY loving and sweet. I miss her so much.

Any idea what bloodline she was?

https://ibb.co/0MRKwwS

Now onto my boy... Bojack

This dog is amazing. He doesn't seem to suffer from PTSD from my ex the way Roxy did. The only time he is anxious is when he is dreaming, and hes borderline screaming in his sleep. These two dogs were even in a FBI raid when my ex was squatting a house in DC where illegal AKs were being built :roll:

He is amazing in the car, on his leash, he even roams the yard with no intentions of leaving. Having owned predominately beagles all my life, this amazes me. The only dog I've had to be off-leash successfully is my chihuahua haha. He also LOVES children.

Not gonna lie, his size intimidates me when it comes to other dogs. I wanna take him to busy parks and socialize him, but he doesn't get how big he is. I don't want him accidentally being too rough with another dog, and that dog react aggressively. I don't see Bojack starting a fight, but if he were to fight, how would I even have the power to stop it? He weighs 80lbs, i'm about 30 lbs heavier than he is.

He also *smiles* with his teeth, which also might be taken the wrong way.

I've walked him around DC with no problems. The only time he was showing aggression was a really tall, long haired dog and I'm assuming he just didn't understand what it was :rofl:

I tried a weighted backpack, but he did not like that. Also, assuming my ex had him in a muzzle when he was younger, he panics at the sight of a muzzle. One day I left my ex's house, and came back over 12 hours later, and poor roxy was STILL in a muzzle... i can only assume he had bojack in a muzzle when he was a puppy while he was knocked out on heroin for long hours, until one day Bojack refused.

He will walk around DC with his favorite toy in his mouth, though. He especially loves trying to give it to homeless people, and i'm totally fine with that until someone tells me they arent comfortable with dogs. They get to rub and hug him for a moment, too.

The main health issues I'm constantly battling are yeast infections in his ears, and some sore spots on his back legs.

I believe i have most of it under control, but lately for the first time in 6 months i've noticed him scratching at his ears again, and sure enough theres nasty residue in there. His back legs are fine, and haven't shown sores in many months. I put him on a food with lower protein, and that seems to be good for him. I had so many issues trying to see what protein levels would work that i debated making him vegan. He also has rough looking elbows that I cannot seem to make normal looking. I read that its from not having a soft place to sleep, but he has his own couch to sleep on so that isn't what is causing it.

I love this dog so much. I even almost took a bullet for him when the neighbors called the police after a domestic violence situation when my ex was manic off drug withdrawals. He opened the door, and we didn't realize the police were there. Bojack went outside to pee and one of the officers started to walk into the yard, yelled "someone come get this dog" and Bojack barked--while peeing-- and the officer pulled out a gun. I ran to Bojack, while my ex was running out the back door. Now him and the stalker he cheated on me with are constantly posting on their socials that i'm starving and abusing Bojack, and they've repeatedly reported me to my old sheriff department knowing I haven't lived there in almost half a year now.

If you've made it this far, thanks for reading. I just wanna give my boy the best life and be prepared for any health issues within his bloodline since the shock of losing Roxy happened so fast.

Here are some pics of my "starving" boy 

https://ibb.co/HNGw4Pc

https://ibb.co/8bZB63s

https://ibb.co/bH8n8dm

https://ibb.co/T2PDcHd

and I HAD TO take a picture of him smiling behind a fortune cookie message about smiling haha

https://ibb.co/0yxXZfL


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

No way to know bloodline or even if they’re pure or not without papers. At 80lbs I can tell you Bojack is definitely not pure APBT. Good on ya for taking them in and taking care of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

What Jess said is correct. 
To touch on the "socializing" part. Bull breeds don't really need doggie friends. They are most happy when they are with humans. Taking him to a place with dogs that aren't under control is an almost guaranteed disaster and just way too much liability. So avoid those at all cost. Take him for walks around people parks and let him get pets from the people. He will be happiest doing that. 
PS He is a handsome guy. I love the black mask on his muzzle.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

YIKES! Just YIKES. That post is too much to address. Best of luck with your situation pentuppinup.


----------



## Btl131519 (Dec 7, 2019)

Need to know how to find my puppys pedigree💁‍♀️💁‍♀️#help


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Contact the breeder that you bought the dog from and ask why they didn't give them to you or have them mailed to your address. Any reputable dealer would have explained the pedigree and supplied you with the dogs lineage. If you didn't buy from a reputable dealer, rescued the dog, or bought from a BYB chances are there are no pedigree papers. Without papers you, like many of us, have a mutt.

Joe


----------

